# app Santé / données appareils (Apple Watch)



## Vinyl (18 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me remets à utiliser l’app Santé. J’avais plusieurs app et appareils qui ne communiquaient plus avec. En regardant les dates, je pense que c’est lié à une réinitialisation de mon tél pour une réparation.

J’ai réussi à tout re jumeler, parfois en faisant les réglages nécéssaire, parfois en désinstallant et réinstallant les apps car les réglages qui étaient pourtant bons n’étaient pas pris en compte.

Il me reste une chose curieuse : dans le menu appareils, j’ai 3 apple watch, deux qui ne sont plus jumelées et une qui est jumelée. Je pense que c’est toujours mon apple watch et les 2 qui ne sont plus jumelées datent de mon ancien iPhone et de la réinitialisation.

Le bug, c’est que les données de l'Apple Watch s’enregistrent dans une AW qui n’est plus jumelée. Dans celle qui est jumelé, il n’y a aucune données.

Est ce que vous avez une idée pour résoudre ça ?

A priori, les données sont quand même visibles dans Santé donc ce n’est pas grave mais j’essaye de tout remettre à plat.

Depuis le début de cet app santé, j’ai toujours trouvé ça laborieux la communication avec les apps…


----------



## maxou56 (18 Août 2020)

Vinyl a dit:


> Le bug, c’est que les données de l’Appel Watch s’enregistrent dans une AW qui n’est plus jumelé. Dans celle qui est jumelé, il n’y a aucune données.


Bonsoir,
J'ai exactement le même BUG, suite à un changement d'iPhone.
Par contre moi je ne peut plus utilisé iCloud pour Santé, sinon tous est supprimé.


----------



## Vinyl (18 Août 2020)

Merci pour ton retour. Je ne suis pas seul. C'est donc un bug. J'hésite à réinitialiser la montre.

Je l'ai déjà fait suite à la réinitialisation de mon iPhone. La montre était toujours jumelée, et la Synchro se faisait bien au niveau des données exercices mais je ne pouvais plus voir sur la carte les parcours de mes exercices. J’avais pourtant fait exactement comme il est indiqué sur le site d’apple (confidentialité, etc.) mais impossible (il ya eu un sujet récemment aussi pour ce bug sur le forum). Et ce nouveau bug date depuis cette réinialisation.

Comme je disais, tout ce qui touche à la confidentialité et aux données santé sont très sensibles sur iOS / watchOS 

Est donc toi, si tu actives iCloud, tout s’efface, c’est à dire que tu perds toute tes données ?


----------



## maxou56 (18 Août 2020)

Vinyl a dit:


> Est donc toi, si tu actives iCloud, tout s’efface, c’est à dire que tu perds toute tes données ?


Oui presque tous, les trophées restent, certaines veille données aléatoirement aussi (mais par exemple le trophée 365jours il affiche 0/365  bien que marqué comme validé).
J'ai tous tenté, je crois que le BUG est du à la Watch, car si je restaure le Téléphone sans ajouté la Watch, iCloud n'efface pas les données, mais si je rajoute la Watch (restauré, ou remise à zéro) j'ai le même BUG que toi, les nouvelles données s'affiche dans une montre non jumelée et la jumelée n'a aucune données et surtout après l'ajout de la Watch, iCloud efface mes données (avec un petit délai de plusieurs heures qui laisse espérait ).
J'ai donc désactivé uniquement santé d'iCloud.


----------



## Vinyl (18 Août 2020)

Je n'arrive pas à retrouver le lien mais j'ai lu sur le site d'Apple qu'en cas  de désactivation du jumelage, les données exercices pouvaient être perdus sans sauvegarde mais pas les trophées. Je vais appeler Apple pour voir si il y a une solution.


----------



## maxou56 (18 Août 2020)

J'ai pas cherché (juste tenté des restaurations, ou Installations à zéro), mais comme je souhaite changer de Watch quand la prochain sortira (j'ai la série 2) j'ai laissé tombé.




Vinyl a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à retrouver le lien mais j'ai lu sur le site d'Apple qu'en cas de désactivation du jumelage, les données exercices pouvaient être perdus sans sauvegarde mais pas les trophées. Je vais appeler Apple pour voir si il y a une solution.



Mais je serais effectivement très intéressé par un retour.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)

Bonsoir ,
Vous avez supprimés les watch inutiles ?


----------



## Vinyl (18 Août 2020)

@Jura39 Non je n'ai pas osé car c'est indiqué "supprimer les données ... " et donc j'ai peur de perdre tout l'historique. ce n'est pas très clair ce que cela peut impliquer.


----------



## maxou56 (18 Août 2020)

Oui supprimer une Watch ou un iPhone supprime aussi leurs données.



Jura39 a dit:


> Vous avez supprimés les watch inutiles ?


C'est laquelle l'inutile? la jumelée qui n'as aucune données et qui transmet aucune données, ou la non jumelée qui transmet les données?


----------



## Vinyl (18 Août 2020)

Et sur cette capture, on voit des données qui datent d'aujourd'hui sur cette AW qui n'est pas jumelée.


----------



## maxou56 (19 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous avez supprimés les watch inutiles ?


Bon, j'ai suivit ton conseil , j'ai fait l'inverse , j'ai supprimer la Watch "jumelée" et gardé celle "non jumelée".
La synchronisation des données fonctionnent et les données sont toujours là.

Maintenant je test le second problème la synchronisation Santé sur iCloud, je croise les doigts.  
Edit: les données sont toujours supprimer si j'active le synchronisation de santé sur iCloud


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Oui supprimer une Watch ou un iPhone supprime aussi leurs données.
> 
> 
> C'est laquelle l'inutile? la jumelée qui n'as aucune données et qui transmet aucune données, ou la non jumelée qui transmet les données?



J'ai changé de watch et j'ai supprimer la watch sans perdre mes données


----------



## Vinyl (19 Août 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> C'est laquelle l'inutile? la jumelée qui n'as aucune données et qui transmet aucune données, ou la non jumelée qui transmet les données?



@maxou56 Celle qui est inutile (qui n'est plus jumelée) reçoit les données



Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai changé de watch et j'ai supprimer la watch sans perdre mes données



@Jura39 
Excellent. Pour bien comprendre, on parle bien de supprimer l'AW dans le menu appareil de l'app Santé, pas de la déjumeler dans l'app Watch ? Car oui, si on déjumèle, on a bien une sauvegarde iCloud. Ce qui me fait douter, c'est dans l'app santé, on voit toutes les données santé et le message indique quand même que l'on va supprimer les données.


----------

